# Romsey Show Rally



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to thank Ray and Leslie for marshalling this rally.

There weren't very many of us and it wasn't a very big show but it was a lovely weekend with good company.

It was great to be able to sit out, chat and eat cake! Particularly enjoyed the birthday cake! It was superb:smile2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks to those who came and made it an enjoyable get together in a great location.


----------

